# 870 problem



## briguy (Dec 5, 2005)

I've got a Remington 870 that's only 4 years old and I've got it set up for deer with a rifled barrel and scope(we can't hunt with rifles here in stupid Massachusetts). I was sighting it in today with sabot slugs and every time I shot it the bolt got blown halfway open with the shell exposed. Any ideas on what might be causing this and how to remedy it?


----------



## Bones (Jan 7, 2006)

Normal for most pumps.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

if you are pulling the gun into your shoulder that is what it is supposed to do. when you pull the trigger is automatically releases the pump so you can put the next shell in.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

A Mossberg 500 or 835 will completely eject said shell when shooting heavy loads i.e, slugs, magnum buck, 3 and 3 1/2 turkey loads. Don't everybody need a semi self ejecting pump gun?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

7400, I'd rather have a model 12 so I can just hold the trigger back and keep pumping!!


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

my 870 does that...i hear ya... we cant use rifles in ohio either...for deer...but we can use them for cyote, no rifles for deer... but they say i can use my 30/30 or my 30.06 for cyote....ohios communist.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> I'd rather have a model 12 so I can just hold the trigger back and keep pumping


The Ithaca model 37 & 87 will do the same thing.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Gohon, are you sure the 87 will do it? Most manufacterers got rid of that feature in the 50s.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

driggy, now that you mention it I think the model 87 was the replacement for the model 37 back in the mid 80's and unlike the 37 there was a trigger disconnect in the model 87. So I think I was wrong by including the model 87 in there. I know the model 37 and model 12 were lacking in a trigger disconnect but I also remember someone mentioning once that the last few model 12's that were produced had disconnects installed. Don't know if that is correct or not either.


----------



## 8x56mn (Mar 14, 2007)

OK listen, no pump gun is supposed to open by itself during firing, if it does than it needs repairing. I'm not surprised with the now very cheeply made 870 and others. To test this lay the gun on sand bags and do no hold onto the forearm, but instead just hold the gun down on the bags and see if it opens the gun, if it does than get it fixed before you end up eating a bolt. :eyeroll:


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

8x56mn said:


> OK listen, no pump gun is supposed to open by itself during firing, if it does than it needs repairing. I'm not surprised with the now very cheeply made 870 and others. To test this lay the gun on sand bags and do no hold onto the forearm, but instead just hold the gun down on the bags and see if it opens the gun, if it does than get it fixed before you end up eating a bolt. :eyeroll:


I agree. Prior to running over my shotgun today, my 835 Ultimag has never done that, even with 3" 2 oz turkey loads. I think something is wrong.


----------



## 8x56mn (Mar 14, 2007)

Further, these pumps often give the impression of the bolt opening, when what actually is happening is your left hand is pulling the gun to your shoulder and the recoil causes the constant pressure of your hand to open the bolt a nano second after firing. This is per design and not dangerous, but does give the false impression of your action opening prematurely. No worry's that's why I suggest laying your gun on a sandbag and not pulling back on the slide forearm to test. :beer:


----------



## Neanderthal (Oct 30, 2007)

My 870 has not done this in 33 years of hard use. I suspect operator error.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

id have to go with operator error too it doesent do it for me but my brothjer blows it open about 3 times every 10 shots but still wouldent hurt to ask a gun smith or call remington


----------

